# EL Perú / La Argentina



## gringo_loco

¿Por qué a veces el Perú y la Argentina se llaman con los artículos y en otros momentos sólo se llaman Perú y Argentina?  ¿Alguién sabe? ¿Hay un distinción?


----------



## Bienvenidos

gringo_loco said:


> ¿Por qué a veces el Perú y la Argentina se llaman con los artículos y en otros momentos sólo se llaman Perú y Argentina?  ¿Alguién sabe? ¿Hay un distinción?



They should always carry the articles, but sometimes people get lazy. 

el Canadá
la Argentina
el Brasil 

etc.


----------



## MonaArg

Hola, Gringo Loco!
¡Qué buena pregunta!

Es algo que por lo menos en Argentina hacemos con los nombres de algunos países.
(La) Argentina
(El) Uruguay/Paraguay/Perú
(Los) Estados Unidos

Creo que no lo hacemos con: Brazil, Chile, Bolivia, Venezuela, Colombia, Puerto Rico, Panamá, México, etc. y podría seguir con Europa, Asia, Africa, Oceanía y no encuentro otros.

Y, para mí, no hay ninguna diferencia.
Chau!


----------



## MonaArg

They "should always"?

Voy a la España (???)
Vengo de la Alemania. (???)
Estoy en la Venezuela. (???)


----------



## Bienvenidos

MonaArg said:


> They "should always"?
> 
> Voy a la España (???)
> Vengo de la Alemania. (???)
> Estoy en la Venezuela. (???)



Those ones don't carry the article, or at least they don't in most of the Spanish speaking world.


----------



## lazarus1907

El artículo forma parte del nombre de algunos lugares, como por ejemplo: *El Cairo*, *El Salvador*.

Otros lugares siempre se usan siempre con artículo, aunque este no forme parte del nombre: *los Estados Unidos*, *los Países Bajos*, *el Líbano*,..

Con otros lugares es opcional:  *el Perú*, *el Paraguay*, *la Argentina*, *la China*...

Con otros no se usa el artículo, a menos que te refieras a una época o característica específica: *Colombia*, *España*, *México*,...


----------



## MonaArg

Gracias Lazarus.


----------



## Atajo

Only certain contries require the definite article and it's best to learn them accordingly. Your examples are two of the countries that require it and there are more.

Note in daily everyday speech some speakers leave it out that's why you will hear for example "en Perú" or "en el Perú". It always best to use it with the definite article.




gringo_loco said:


> ¿Por qué a veces el Perú y la Argentina se llaman con los artículos y en otros momentos sólo se llaman Perú y Argentina? ¿Alguién sabe? ¿Hay un distinción?


----------



## borgonyon

When in doubt, I would say, don't use the article and you'll be fine.


----------



## MonaArg

¡Estoy totalmente de acuerdo!


----------



## Jellby

By the way, when you use the article, it should not be capitalized ("el Perú"), it's only capitalized when it's part of the name ("El Cairo").


----------



## Lowie94

I was taught always to refer to the United States as "los Estados Unidos" or "los EE.UU.", but I've noticed that the Spanish language media here in the U.S. (both print and television) have started dropping the definite article "los".  A language in use is a language in flux, which makes things tricky for those of us who try to live by "the rules"!


----------



## jazyk

Sólo intervengo para decir que Brasil tanto en portugués como en español se escribe con s. Es que me molesta mucho ver Brasil escrito a la inglesa, sobre todo en un texto en español.


----------



## ikbendeliefdemoe

jazyk said:


> Sólo intervengo para decir que Brasil tanto en portugués como en español se escribe con s. Es que me molesta mucho ver Brasil escrito a la inglesa, sobre todo en un texto en español.


 
Join Date: Jul 2006
Native of: *Бразилия*, португ

Qué es esto?


----------



## jazyk

Ruso, pero no quiero que me borren el mensaje por estar saliendo del tema.


----------



## MonaArg

jazyk said:


> Sólo intervengo para decir que Brasil tanto en portugués como en español se escribe con s. Es que me molesta mucho ver Brasil escrito a la inglesa, sobre todo en un texto en español.


 
Hola!
Tenés toda la razón del mundo. Pido disculpas por haber cometido semejante HORROR ORTOGRÁFICO.  
Sólo puedo ofrecer como explicación que algunas veces me resulta difícil darme cuenta ya que la mitad de los mensajes están en catellano y la mitad en inglés.
Saludos,


----------



## Casa Gregorio

What are the other countries that you say. Can you mention them?


----------



## Jellby

Casa Gregorio said:


> What are the other countries that you say. Can you mention them?



Who?

Read post #6 by Lazarus... Dou you want us to give a list of all countries, provinces, states, regions...?


----------



## jivemu

lazarus1907 said:


> Otros lugares siempre se usan *¿*siempre*?* con artículo, aunque este no forme parte del nombre: *los Estados Unidos*, *los Países Bajos*, *el Líbano*,..





			
				Diccionario panhispánico de dudas said:
			
		

> Muchos nombres de países, y el de algunos continentes, pueden emplearse con o sin artículo, como es el caso de _(el) Afganistán, (el) África, (la) Argentina, (el) Asia, (el) Brasil, (el) Camerún, (el) Canadá, (el) Chad, (la) China, (el) Congo, (el) Ecuador, (los) Estados Unidos, (la) India, (el) Líbano, (el) Pakistán, (el) Paraguay, (el) Perú, (el) Senegal, (el) Uruguay, (el) Yemen, _etc. La preferencia mayoritaria por el uso con o sin artículo varía en cada caso, aunque *con carácter general puede afirmarse que la tendencia actual es a omitir el artículo*.


Saludos.


----------



## catrina

Hola, 
Estoy haciendo una traducción sobre la automatización en Brasil.

Me comenta un colega que cuando se menciona al país debe ir acompañado del artículo 'el' (y que lo mismo aplica para Argentina, 'la Argentina')

¿Es esto cierto? Por ejemplo:

_What will automation mean for Brazil, and more broadly for the global economy?_ 
¿Qué supondrá la automatización para el Brasil y en sentido más amplio para la economía mundial? 

o sin 'el'?
¿Qué supondrá la automatización para Brasil y en sentido más amplio para la economía mundial? 

Mil gracias por la ayuda


----------



## SickkkBoy

Sin el artículo. Me parece que cuando decimos La Argentina es porque implícitamente nos referimos a La República Argentina.


----------



## Aviador

No, no es obligatorio el artículo en ninguno de los dos casos.
Los propios argentinos usan habitualmente el artículo, aunque no siempre, para referirse a su país, pero me parece que entre los demás hispanohablantes es casi exclusivo el uso sin artículo.
En el caso de Brasil, que yo sepa, nadie usa el artículo. En portugués sí es normal su uso: "_o Brasil_".


----------



## catrina

SickkkBoy said:


> Sin el artículo. Me parece que cuando decimos La Argentina es porque implícitamente nos referimos a La República Argentina.



Gracias SickkkBoy!


----------



## catrina

Aviador said:


> No, no es obligatorio el artículo en ninguno de los dos casos.
> Los propios argentinos usan habitualmente el artículo, aunque no siempre, para referirse a su país, pero me parece que entre los demás hispanohablantes es casi exclusivo el uso sin artículo.
> En el caso de Brasil, que yo sepa, nadie usa el artículo. En portugués sí es normal su uso: "_o Brasil_".



Gracias Aviador, muy interesante lo que dices de o Brasil, no lo sabía


----------



## iribela

catrina said:


> Hola,
> Estoy haciendo una traducción sobre la automatización en Brasil.
> 
> Me comenta un colega que cuando se menciona al país debe ir acompañado del artículo 'el' (y que lo mismo aplica para Argentina, 'la Argentina')
> 
> ¿Es esto cierto?



Puedes ver aquí una explicación y un enlace a la lista de gentilicios, capitales y países, con y sin artículo. En esta página también.


----------



## Amapolas

A mí me enseñaron que la Argentina debe llevar el artículo, ya que implícitamente se está diciendo la República Argentina. En la realidad, la mayoría de los argentinos no lo usa.


----------



## catrina

iribela said:


> Puedes ver aquí una explicación y un enlace a la lista de gentilicios, capitales y países, con y sin artículo. En esta página también.



Mil gracias iribela


----------



## catrina

Amapolas said:


> A mí me enseñaron que la Argentina debe llevar el artículo, ya que implícitamente se está diciendo la República Argentina. En la realidad, la mayoría de los argentinos no lo usa.



Muchas gracias Amapola, qué bueno saber que no es de tanto uso


----------



## catrina

catrina said:


> Mil gracias iribela



Interesante, en el vínculo Brasil si trae la opción del artículo 'el'
Super útil mil gracias nuevamente


----------



## Doraemon-

A mí me suenan igual de bien, ni siquiera tendría preferencia por uno u otro: he ido a Brasil/al Brasil, a Argentina/a la Argentina, a Japón/al Japón, a Estados Unidos/a los Estados Unidos...
Solo los topónimos que lo admiten, claro, los que indica la lista que se ha puesto como enlace (al México o a la España no, nunca jamás de los jamases).


----------



## catrina

Doraemon- said:


> A mí me suenan igual de bien, ni siquiera tendría preferencia por uno u otro: he ido a Brasil/al Brasil, a Argentina/a la Argentina, a Japón/al Japón, a Estados Unidos/a los Estados Unidos...
> Solo los topónimos que lo admiten, claro, los que indica la lista que se ha puesto como enlace (al México o a la España no, nunca jamás de los jamases).



Gracias Doraemon,


----------



## Cenzontle

Antes del año 1970 era más frecuente escribir "en *el* Brasil"; después, se hizo más frecuente la forma sin artículo.  Ver gráfico.
Por otro lado, se mantiene la preferencia por "en *la* Argentina" hasta hoy.  Ver gráfico.
El cambio en favor de "en Estados Unidos" tuvo lugar en 1990, más o menos.  Ver gráfico.


----------



## catrina

Cenzontle said:


> Antes del año 1970 era más frecuente escribir "en *el* Brasil"; después, se hizo más frecuente la forma sin artículo.  Ver gráfico.
> Por otro lado, se mantiene la preferencia por "en *la* Argentina" hasta hoy.  Ver gráfico.
> El cambio en favor de "en Estados Unidos" tuvo lugar en 1990, más o menos.  Ver gráfico.



Wow Cenzontle!!!! nunca había visto esas gráficas, están sensacionales  mil gracias


----------

